# Betta Buddies?



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay, I've skimmed over other posts (yet the 'search' function doesn't work for me... Huh), looking for answers as to what to put with my betta, but I don't think I got any definite answers. Well, from what I've picked up: white cloud mountain minnows, tetras, danios, and rasboras. Anything else?

Soooo... In a 10 gallon tank, what would work well with my betta? He's currently in the tank with a molly, paradise fish, and a dwarf gourami. Now, before you all get in a huff, all three of those fish will be gone, so it will be just the betta in an empty tank. Just mentioned that so you all know he can live with other fish (though, they're all the same size or bigger than him). Well, from what I've picked up: white cloud mountain minnows, tetras, danios, and rasboras. Anything else? And can I have numbers as to how many would work?

So, please give me your suggestions! I'm in Canada, so I'm not sure if I can get all the same type of fish (for example: white cloud mountain minnows I haven't seen in any of the stores).

Thanks in advance, everyone!


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ha well when I had a gourami and molly with my female betta they literally started a war with eachother so I guess yours are friendly. :chair: Tetras, white clouds, and danios should be fine with the betta. Other tank mates maybe swordtail or platy?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

I have a male betta in a 10g with 6 harlequin rasboras and an otto (had 2 but 1 died).

In a 10g, you really should stick to smaller tetras. Neons, cardinals, black neons, glowlights, flame tetras, lemon tetras....any of those would work. You could have 6-8. If you have any algae, you could have a couple ottos.

I personally think a 10g is too small for platies and mollies. If you were set on getting some (i see you are getting rid of a molly though), I would only keep a couple males with the betta.

I think the best set up for a betta in a 10g is the betta/tetra or betta/rasbora set up. My betta doesn't bother my rasboras. He may swim after them every now and then, but they are much faster than him. He is soo much happier with them than he was by himself. He builds bubble nests all the time. 

I think planting the tank helps a little. It gives the tetras or rasboras somewhere to hide, in case the betta gets a little bossy. You really shouldn't have any problems though.

Stay away from nippy tetras like serpaes, black widows, buenos aires, red eyes....i would pick a type from my list at the top ^ of smaller types. That way things wouldn't get crowded.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you very much! Now I have something to go looking for at the fish store tomorrow! (Won't buy, but doesn't hurt to look).

Now, should I purchase 6-8 of the same type? Or will different types of tetra's school (are they schooling fish?) together?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

I would purchase 6-8 of the same type. Sometimes different types will school, but usually they don't and the tank will look very chaotic. It will look better to have all of the same type.

And no, it doesn't hurt to look. If you don't know exactly which ones won't work, its best to go to the LFS, see what you like and ask about them here. That way you won't buy fish that won't work out and you have to end up finding somewhere else to put them or taking the back.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks! That's what I was thinking, but just had to ask.

Well, looked at a few different stores today. Didn't see any lemon tetras, but I think I like those the best! I think the yellow colour would compliment my reddish/blueish betta well. Hmmm... Might have to keep searching, or try to find a different tetra. 

Just a, ha, another quick question! When you mentioned smaller tetras, was that referring to those that don't grow bigger than 2"?


----------

